# 1973 Bombardier SW48 Service Manual



## Rincontrx650

Hi all, just getting into the SW48 arena. Picked up a old banged up sw48 and I am looking for a service manual in order to start restoring it. I am also looking for a wiring diagram if anyone has one.

Thank you.

TC
tcottawa@gmail.com


----------



## Melensdad

Check with our member "boggie" he can probably help you out with both of those.


----------



## Rincontrx650

Hi B Skurka, how would i go about doing that?

I am new at this.

Thank you.

Tony


----------



## Melensdad

Click on the MEMBERS LIST link.  Then search for his name, obviously under the B's.

Then click on his name and you should be able to send him a Private Message.

A Private Message, also called a PM, is like an email, except it goes from one member here to another member.  Sort of like an internal email within a large company.


----------



## Bobcat

PM Boggie


----------



## Rincontrx650

Great!

Thank you both for the info.

Would you know if there is a drain plug for the front diff on the SW48's?

I noticed a large bolt on the right side but do not want to take anything apart without knowing.

TC


----------



## Rincontrx650

Hello all, tried Bogie could not help me.


Would anybody know of another source?

Thank You

TC


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

we do have a service manual but it is for about 1980 on. I do not think they had a service manual for the older machines. parts and operators
the one we have is called a shop manual printed in 1985


----------



## Rincontrx650

Mmm would the drivetrain be the same as the earlier models, i dont care so much about the engine as It is running fine and I am quite familiar with the old dodge flatheads.

Thanks.

TC


----------



## 125a

I have a decent xerox copy of the parts manual for the SW 48, printed in 1970.  The wiring diagrams are reasonably clear.  Looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Rincontrx650

Hi 125a, I am looking for a complete manual as I am planing a full restoration. I would be willing to pay you for a copy.

Thanks.

TC


----------



## 125a

When I get back to my shop in a week or so, I will see how well it scans.  As it is, some of the part numbers are difficult to read.


----------



## 125a

Haven't forgotten...Waiting to hear back from the scanning dept.  
Stay tuned.


----------



## 125a

I now have a scanned version of my parts manual.  Pdf format, 4mb or thereabouts.  Three of the pages are too blurry/faint to read, but the schematics are clear.
If anyone wants a copy, PM me your email.


----------



## jobin340

125a said:


> I now have a scanned version of my parts manual. Pdf format, 4mb or thereabouts. Three of the pages are too blurry/faint to read, but the schematics are clear.
> If anyone wants a copy, PM me your email.


 
Hi 125a,  I would like if it's possible to obtain your scanned version.  My email is sjodoin@pyrotechbei.com

Thanks 

Jobin


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

benz9 would have about all the info off the top of his head for you he is doing the same thing right now he can also tell you about the diff drain as he just did his.


----------



## jobin340

thanks


----------



## benz9

Yup, just answered the guy by e-mail.

But Jobin340, now you have to post pics of your machine.



Oh, and TC, you should see what your old machine looks like now!


----------



## meanjean

Also still looking for a manual for my machine!!!! I own (recently purchased) a SW-48, solid rubber tires, chassis/serial number is 001780308. I believe it to be early 80's. Anyone have a manual that I can buy???


----------



## SIMONALLEN

I have a few different manuals for the SW48 give me a call 1-888-797-8799 ext 242


----------



## jobin340

Hi Benz, I was away at the Bay James and my machine is still in the barn and only the carb had been rebuilt at this time.

I will try to work on it but time running to fast.

I will eventually post pic of it.


----------

